# help me ID this weedwacker



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

this was my fathers, im sure he got it around 1980 give or take. i love it but it needs a little TLC 
its a KT12AD and a 22.6CC


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

well its a Kawasaki kt12ad

now where to get parts


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

check these links
CARB KIT-KT12AD - Kawasaki Parts 92070-1167 Thru G0000-017

Kawasaki kt12j kt12ad engine parts manual

Carb Kit-Kt12Ad - 99969-0717C by: Kawasaki - Mowpart.com - Lawn mower parts are what we specialize


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

whew expensive


----------

